# Eye Of Terror & Black Crusades



## spacemonkey (Apr 26, 2009)

The eot is pretty much a random sling shot unless you wish to try and leave via the Cadian Gate.

This is borne out by the fact that the majority of Black Crusades have been pretty much forced to ram-raid their way through, or past the blockage that is the CG.

Fluff says the Necron pylons are attributed with this effect. 

My question is, why doesn't the Imperium just destroy the pylons, thus sealing the rift.

It wouldn't stop ppl getting out of the eof, but it would stop mass co-ordinated attempts (such as Black Crusades) as any attacking force would be scattered randomaly throughout space.

Has this been tried?


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

The Necron pylons create a anti-warp field that prevents the spread of the EOT. 

If the Imperium managed to destroy them, it's within the realm of possibility that the EOT would expand and encompass the whole Cadian system.

The big project that the C'Tan have been working on is a galaxy wide network of pylons that would prevent the interaction of the Warp with real space.


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

Also it would seem like the Imperium uses the Cadian Gate as a way to launch raids into the Eye to take the fight to particularly pesky Chaos warbands.

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## randian (Feb 26, 2009)

space cowboy said:


> Also it would seem like the Imperium uses the Cadian Gate as a way to launch raids into the Eye to take the fight to particularly pesky Chaos warbands.


Why would they want to do that? The Eye and the Maelstrom are essentially impossible to attack, assuming you care whether or not your troops suffer the deranging and mutating effects of warp-realspace interfaces.


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

Caring isnt exacally a common word in an IG generals vocabulary. Besides, Assassins will go in to the EOT to take out important leaders, although this is rare.


----------



## imntdead (Apr 21, 2008)

There maybe Necron pylons; but it does not mean their location is well known.

The Imperium and the Eldar have attacked worlds in the eye; but its not like they go hey Im bored lets launch a full scale attack on chaos in their backyard its more along the lines of raids and skirmishes for them. Besides the eye ain't that bad of a place:biggrin: its not like you walk in a man and bam instant mutation then walk out a thing covered in tentacles, spikes, horns, claws, lots of eyes and who knows what else.

Hmm maybe someone should write up a story concerning one of those pylons. A small chaos incursion out to destroy the pylon, the Necrons still dormant, Eldar track the chaos warband and fool the forces of the Imperium into the bloody battle with the chaos forces who cannot summon their daemon allies because of the Necron presence; but ork raiders break down the Necron equipment for their own means, daemons begin to pop out of the warp, the Eldar make an attempt to stop the orks, Dark Eldar surprise the Imperial reinforcements, a Tyranid splinter fleet is attracted to all the heavy activity and just for kicks some Tau took a wrong turn, got cought in a spacial anomaly and now they are in the wrong at the wrong time as the Necrons awaken cranky and looking for a fight. Hmm sounds likes the whole gang is here and you have an interesting campaign for all players :victory:

Ok I'm gonna stop now


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

the answer is simple if you want to stop being attacked in cadia...move.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Necron pylons are almost always located on heavily enforced tomb worlds. it is not as if the C'Tan want warp rifts opening on their doorstep. if the imperium tried to destroy the pylons, they would awake enough necrons to make the grey knights shit their power-pants. the imperium would be pretty screwed. even if they did succeed, the eye of terror would pop open even more and abaddon might just launch a big assed crusade with all of his chaos cronies.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Also having the the forces of chaos only able to come out from one area makes it easier to defend. 

The Imperium go in to the EoT to like was said take out leaders, like in one of the Ultramarines books. 

the Eldar rangers tend to go go in looking for ancient Eldar artifacts from the crone worlds. (the old home worlds of the Eldar before the Fall)


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Theres more to mention than the Eye of Terror and Abbaddon. Chaos has its major Victories in many parts of the Imperium. 5th Edition list some crazy chaos feats. 1 being a warband of Night Lords hiding in the warp till they reached a planet that was only a hundred Lightyears away from Terra that trained all the Naval Officers for the Imperium. They murdered everyone and then evaded capture. Another prime Example is Huron Blackheart succefully rebellion against the Inquisition and several other chapters with only his and three other allied chapters. Even after he lost Badab he conquered the entire Maelstrom pratically and rules his Piratical Empire, and gains new SM renegades joined his ranks to rival the legions in the Eye. Remeber the first Armegeddon? Angron and his Deamon hordes nearly conquiring the planet, till a uber size force of Grey Knights and Space Wolves joined the fray. It took a hundred GK to banish Angron for a 100 years, just banish him, and hes back razing other sectors. After the war the High Lords deemed that every person that fought the daemons be killed off and re-populate the planet covering the truth. Cause the very knowledge of Chaos to the masses frightens them. 
All in all Chaos is such a threat that 2 sects (Daemon Hunters, Witch Hunters) of the Inquisition are dedicated to it. The last sect of Deathwatch are for the Xeno threat, all of them. Chaos is that feared and as it should be. 
Anywho down with the Emperor :laugh:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Ordo Hereticus is tasked with bringing down Rogue Psykers, Blasphemers, and Religious Dissidents. Ordo Malleus is tasked with killing the Daemonic, and those who benefit from it. Ordo Xenos is tasked with hunting the alien and those who associate with it.

So only one is ddedicated to it, but in reality, they all fight Chaos. Chaos isn't that feared, it's the Orks and the Tyranids who provide the greatest threat to the Imperium - the Chaos parties just take advantage of the wars in the Eastern Fringe to make their assaults.

Cypra Mundi itself isn't a well defended world. It has a Naval Officer academy, and 3 Naval Fighter Squadrons, with the basic defense Monitor vessels. Not much of a match for any Capital Ship.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

imntdead said:


> There maybe Necron pylons; but it does not mean their location is well known.
> 
> The Imperium and the Eldar have attacked worlds in the eye; but its not like they go hey Im bored lets launch a full scale attack on chaos in their backyard its more along the lines of raids and skirmishes for them. Besides the eye ain't that bad of a place:biggrin: its not like you walk in a man and bam instant mutation then walk out a thing covered in tentacles, spikes, horns, claws, lots of eyes and who knows what else.
> 
> ...


Hmmm... DO WANT!:clapping:

Well, if the Chaos Gods wanted to win, they would have already. However, they enjoy the Game so much better than the idea of actually winning it. Whats the fun in winning the Game? You have to start it all over, if you can at all. The whole wide world is a plaything of the Chaos Gods, and the Emperor is but a 13 year old boy attempting - and utterly failing at - becoming as badass as the Dark Gods. The only reason he was not mindraped from the Warp yet is that the Gods enjoy his childish attempts. Hahahahahaaa... 

On a more serious note, the destruction of the pylons might anger the Chaos Gods. It would be like having lots of cats (with bolters and tentacles) in a small house and someone would have sealed every way out except for the chimney. After a couple of years, the place would be full of cats, catpiss, catshit, catfur, and after you run out of food, corpses of dead cats (while that might please Nurgle, it would be no fun in the long run). The Gods would be so pissed that they would rally every single Chaos worshipper and burn a great deal of the Empire around the EoT, just to teach the mortals a lesson. Needless to say, the Traitor Legions would take advantage of the situation, and blow Terra to pieces, out of pure diligence. 

Or you could say that the Lords of Terra are just too cowardly to see what would happen if they blew the pylons to smithereens. But what could you expect? They worship a corpse. I wonder what does Nurgle think about that...


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Ordo Hereticus is tasked with bringing down Rogue Psykers, Blasphemers, and Religious Dissidents. Ordo Malleus is tasked with killing the Daemonic, and those who benefit from it. Ordo Xenos is tasked with hunting the alien and those who associate with it.
> 
> So only one is ddedicated to it, but in reality, they all fight Chaos. Chaos isn't that feared, it's the Orks and the Tyranids who provide the greatest threat to the Imperium - the Chaos parties just take advantage of the wars in the Eastern Fringe to make their assaults.
> 
> Cypra Mundi itself isn't a well defended world. It has a Naval Officer academy, and 3 Naval Fighter Squadrons, with the basic defense Monitor vessels. Not much of a match for any Capital Ship.



Ordo Heriticus takes down Rogue Spykers in fear of there power to manipulate the warp (which is chaos) and all the Mutants and Heritics are chaos related 9 out of 10 times. They take on a more Material manefistation of Chaos and Ordo Malleius fight the Warp Manifistation (Daemons, daemons, and the occassional CSM) of Chaos. So I Consider 2 out of 3 dedicated to fight Chaos.


----------



## imntdead (Apr 21, 2008)

:laugh: "cats with bolters and tentacles" :laugh:

Ordo Hereticus fights heretics its in their name now the majority of their enemys often ends up being or is somehow aligned to chaos; but that does not make them dedicated anti-chaos. The Inquisitors of Ordo Hereticus go after those who betray the Emperor and there is no end to their interpretation of betrayal. I just bet that if some lowly peon used the toilet when he was told not to some Inquistor would hunt his ass down torture him physically and mentally and ask who his supporters were and why they dare defy the emperor. You know the Ordo Hereticus imprisons anyone who speaks out against imperial official or incites riots whatever. I just bet the Ordo Hereticus have taken more innocent lives then any other force in the 40K galaxy and thats probably why their are so many people going over to chaos at least then they can choose between all 5 gods or just one of them and do whatever instead of being stuck with the choice of worshipping some dead guy and death. Well that was a good ramble and most likely pointless oh well.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

@imintdead

4 gods, you mean. Theres no 5th yet, because if there were, there wouldn't be no SM and IG left to play with, if you take the lore seriously. 

Well, you could say that every military wing of the Empire is "dedicated" to Chaos: whenever they see something, anything related to Chaos, they immediately brown their pants and start investigating. Just imagine what would they do if they faced a Tyranid hive fleet and lets say Abaddon's: I bet my ass that they would go after Abaddon, even if it means that the Tyranids will eat their families. The whole Empire is scared shitless of Chaos, thats why it is forbidden to even know the names of the Chaos Gods (Tanith One and Only series, if I remember its name correctly).

But it is best this way: the Chaos Gods and their servants have an infinite amount of losers to slaughter (IG; oh come on, you know its true), and even if they get bored, there are serious guys (mainly SM) to deal with. From their perspective, the galaxy is one big amusement park, and if you're a CSM, you've got the VIP ticket.


----------



## imntdead (Apr 21, 2008)

Khorothis said:


> @imintdead
> 
> 4 gods, you mean. Theres no 5th yet, because if there were, there wouldn't be no SM and IG left to play with, if you take the lore seriously.
> 
> ...


Sorry I had acknowledged Malal as the 5th god :grin: and you could say they are dedicated to fighting chaos; but it is not there primary roll it just that many will instantly change their minds on what they are doing to go and fight chaos because it has torn them apart before. And I seriously doubt that if chaos was causing some problems near the UltraMarines when the Tyranid fleets first came. Marneous and his boys would not change their mind on defending Macragge just go kick some chaos butt and that can be said about a few other space marines as well. They may be stubborn, full of vengence and hate but they are not that stupid.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

@imindead
Yeah, you're right. I just love Chaos and hate the Empire too much, thats all.  Really, if all the loyalist SMs would turn to Chaos, there would be nothing for me to like in them anymore. Anyone feeling the same?

I have to read up on Malal, but from the little I know, isn't he in the Fantasy setting?

On a more topic-relevant note, what do you think, will Abaddon make a foothold in the Cadian Gate? It'd be soooo awesome for Chaos to turn the tide for once! It'd be like Pinky and the Brain conquer not the world, but at least a country! *sigh*


----------



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hahahahahahah!
Chaos is the only true answer!

I agree! The three boys and... Slaanesh, which is neither, just love playing their 'little' game.

Can you even hope to understand the corpse 'hammer', though? Fighting berserkers with flashlights?! HERESY!

And as much as I like Chaos and all... let's face it... Abaddon has already proved he will never take the Cadian gate... thirteen times.
I mean, he's a cool guy and all, but the four could have gotten the message already.

Plus, GW wouldn't be able to write about him getting his arse kicked, any more.


----------



## imntdead (Apr 21, 2008)

Well despite how powerful Abbadon and the legions of chaos in the eye are they just don't have the numbers that the Imperium does. And the majority of the Imperiums numbers maybe armed with flashlights; but they have a hell of alot more flashlights then Khorne has chainaxes. But I don't think the big chaos four really care how long it takes Abbadon to break through the cadia gate just as long as he causes pain and suffering and some stress for the big boys back on Terra.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Nah, I didn't mean for Abaddon to turn the tide to the extent that it would explicitly threaten Terra, only that he should be able to make a permanent stronghold in the Cadian Gate, so that the CSMs wouldn't have wargear that would better fit a museum than an actual warband.



Tau22 said:


> And as much as I like Chaos and all... let's face it... Abaddon has already proved he will never take the Cadian gate... thirteen times.
> I mean, he's a cool guy and all, but the four could have gotten the message already.


 You _dare_ question the superiority and power of the Dark Gods???!!! Repent, or you will be my next sacrifice to the Raven God! If you value your soul, you will listen to this ten times a day! (it is awesome, I _do_ listen to it whenever I can = whenever I'm on the net) 





For the Dark Gods! Death to the False Emperor! KILL! MAIM! BURN!


----------



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

O DO NOT question their power!
I just think they're getting carried away with their fun and should at least round up the boys to annihilate the Cadian Gate, is all.

The song is awesome, by the way.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Oh, is that so? Hmm... your soul is saved... for now... 

Well, that _would_ be fun, but it'd be nice to have some more Daemon Worlds, don't you think? 

If I had the lyrics, I'd learn it to heart. I'm already chanting it sometimes when I need to concentrate, it helps a lot. It'd be nice to chant it properly, so Tzeentch might bless me with better grades in the exam period...


----------



## Allos (Nov 5, 2007)

The Black Crusades was not all Abbadon. He had like 5 of the thirteen of them if i remember correctly. And I far as I know Chaos is winning on in the Cadia sector


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

If you had a demon, Allos, I'd click it for bringing me such great news. 

I wonder what is going to happen next? Will other factions join the fight in one way or the other? What do you think?


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I love to see Huron start attacking from the Maelstrom and turn some more Chapters to his cause and Abbaddon push in Cadia at the same time. That be hard press for the High Lords.


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

Well I think that there isn't just four gods:read:

As I see it the chaos Gods are just a byproduct of emotion and so in the 40,000 universe there is war and slaughter (khorne:hq greed and Selfishness (slaanesh:smoke a will to change what is (tzeench:crazy the thousands of rotting corpes on forgottan battle fields (nurgle:mrgreen 

But then there are the others the humour and fun (laughing god of the elder:drinks the embodiment of faith (the emperor:angel the death that exists (nightbringer) and the so many more that I can't think of at the moment

P.S. can somebody pm me on how to give rep as there are many posts that open the mind and corrupt the soul


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> I love to see Huron start attacking from the Maelstrom and turn some more Chapters to his cause and Abbaddon push in Cadia at the same time. That be hard press for the High Lords.


I bet the Daemon Primarchs wouldn't want to be left out of so much fun if that happened. It would be a shame. I mean, even though they're more daemon now than human, they still bare a grudge against the Emperor. Don't tell me they wouldn't be happy to crush his Throne.
I so want to see the faces of the Lords of Terra when they get the report that the forces of Abaddon, Huron and the Daemon Primarchs have joined forces...


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

were art thou angron with his legion of zerkers!!


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Khorothis said:


> I bet the Daemon Primarchs wouldn't want to be left out of so much fun if that happened. It would be a shame. I mean, even though they're more daemon now than human, they still bare a grudge against the Emperor. Don't tell me they wouldn't be happy to crush his Throne.
> I so want to see the faces of the Lords of Terra when they get the report that the forces of Abaddon, Huron and the Daemon Primarchs have joined forces...



I can see it now. The Primarchs lead there Legions and Abbaddon takes command of his and spill forth from the eye. Huron gets word and leads a band of his own to take all around the Maelstrom. Deamon Incursions are summoned on mutiple worlds at once. If each Primarch took a personnel world (Mephisto take Fenris, Angron has Armageddon part 2, Iron Warriors daemonic master revives the war with the Imperial Fist again) and Abbaddon takes Cadia again. Well I truly think the High Lords will have no way of coordinating the response needed to defend the vital worlds and Space from all those attacks as well as the loss of Chapters to these bouts. I like to see Typhus reach and spread the Zombie Plague to terra :laugh:. That would end it there. Anywho thats me.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> I can see it now. The Primarchs lead there Legions and Abbaddon takes command of his and spill forth from the eye. Huron gets word and leads a band of his own to take all around the Maelstrom. Deamon Incursions are summoned on mutiple worlds at once. If each Primarch took a personnel world (Mephisto take Fenris, Angron has Armageddon part 2, Iron Warriors daemonic master revives the war with the Imperial Fist again) and Abbaddon takes Cadia again. Well I truly think the High Lords will have no way of coordinating the response needed to defend the vital worlds and Space from all those attacks as well as the loss of Chapters to these bouts. I like to see Typhus reach and spread the Zombie Plague to terra :laugh:. That would end it there. Anywho thats me.


That'd be awesome, especially if the Emperor got the Zombie Plague, but would have some funny effect on him, and he would turn into some huge, hulking piece of pus and rot that keeps screaming "FOR ME!!!" all the time... :laugh:

But I can already see the unfunny armies of Eldar butting in to save the ass of humanity for their own purposes. Even the Tau could say that humans are worth saving for future integration to their club (though I can't imagine an army of Guardsmen yelling "For the Greater Good!", its just impossible). The Orks would think that the Chaos Boyz are goin' on a big WAAAGH of their own, so they'd think its a challange and round up so many boyz its not worth counting. The Tyranid would seize the opportunity to put their claws on so many genes and send one or two Hive Fleets into the area. The Necron would be duty-bound to appear, since they're too butthurt over the sheer existence of the Warp and life in general. The Dark Eldar? They'd gatecrash the party and loot, raid, pillage and slaughter just for fun... I mean, how could they possibly miss such a great opportunity? ... I wonder how would the High Lords feel in this situation. :laugh:
[/daydreaming]


----------



## Alias2003 (Feb 7, 2008)

Granted the efforts to stop a black crusade that had all this would be considerable, especially with war on all the different fronts, but to push all the way to Terra would be beyond the capabilities of the Chaos forces. By the time they reached Terra they would be spread to thin, and the only reason Horus was able to reach Terra was because of the Emperor's ignorance and his ability as warmaster to divert the most deadly legions arrayed against him.

Chaos now would have to just drive right through countless armies and worlds to reach Terra and the whole time they would have to worry about flanking attacks that would surely come as the Imperium responded.

I think it would be interesting for them to take certain worlds that are vital to the Imperium, but we know in reality, that the Inquisition would bomb these worlds before they fell. It's 40k...the war is never going to end


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I'm not so sure about that. Every race and faction would seize the opportunity and attack the Imperium. Every front would be overburdened, they'd be lucky to hold the line. However, the united forces of Chaos would be able to break through the Cadian Gate, because they're not separated as most other races; they could provide a single front, that would pierce Loyalist defences like an arrow. Also, many would consider this even as the end of the world (or at least the Imperium) and would side with Chaos. Seriously, how could you sensibly send the Imperial Guard against the most ancient foes of the Imperium, second in age only to the Emperor himself, without a considerable percentage of them turning to the Ruinous Powers? Even a few Space Marine Chapters would turn their back on the Emperor and side with Chaos. The combined might or ancient and newborn heretics would be too powerful for the Imperium to contain, let alone defeat, with their forces spread this along their borders, desperately trying to hold off the many foes of humanity.


----------



## Alias2003 (Feb 7, 2008)

Every race is already turned on the imperium, by breaking out of the CG chaos would only be exposing themselves to these same threats. Don't think for a minute the tyranids or orks would team up with Chaos much less the eldar or tau.

Secondly, while a few Sm chapters might side with Chaos, you have to remember there are over 1000 known SM chapters which means over 1 million space marines and that is probably a conservative guess. I know Chaos can't boast that number of SM. Couple that with the billions of imperial guardsmen who on their own are worthless in the face of chaos, but team them up with SM and other elite units and you have a great support force.

As to many thinking its the end of the world, I doubt that. The 13th Black Crusade broke past the Cadian Gate and the inquisition was just bombing planets to prevent Chaos from getting a foothold. 

So sure, Chaos I don;t doubt could break past the CG easily enough....It's what they do when they are past it. The same enemies who are attacking the imperium will also be attacking chaos than. The imperium just happens to have the biggest piece of the pie right now, which makes them the most availiable target.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Khorothis said:


> That'd be awesome, especially if the Emperor got the Zombie Plague, but would have some funny effect on him, and he would turn into some huge, hulking piece of pus and rot that keeps screaming "FOR ME!!!" all the time... :laugh:
> 
> But I can already see the unfunny armies of Eldar butting in to save the ass of humanity for their own purposes. Even the Tau could say that humans are worth saving for future integration to their club (though I can't imagine an army of Guardsmen yelling "For the Greater Good!", its just impossible). The Orks would think that the Chaos Boyz are goin' on a big WAAAGH of their own, so they'd think its a challange and round up so many boyz its not worth counting. The Tyranid would seize the opportunity to put their claws on so many genes and send one or two Hive Fleets into the area. The Necron would be duty-bound to appear, since they're too butthurt over the sheer existence of the Warp and life in general. The Dark Eldar? They'd gatecrash the party and loot, raid, pillage and slaughter just for fun... I mean, how could they possibly miss such a great opportunity? ... I wonder how would the High Lords feel in this situation. :laugh:
> [/daydreaming]



They poop themselves, and make this face :shok:.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Alias2003 said:


> Every race is already turned on the imperium, by breaking out of the CG chaos would only be exposing themselves to these same threats. Don't think for a minute the tyranids or orks would team up with Chaos much less the eldar or tau.
> 
> Secondly, while a few Sm chapters might side with Chaos, you have to remember there are over 1000 known SM chapters which means over 1 million space marines and that is probably a conservative guess. I know Chaos can't boast that number of SM. Couple that with the billions of imperial guardsmen who on their own are worthless in the face of chaos, but team them up with SM and other elite units and you have a great support force.
> 
> ...



I think its fair to point out that a thousand Chapters are more likey to split sides like the Badab inccedent, Chaos will always allure the SM. Another thing is Chaos is not limit to the EoT. If they past the gate they wont be acceptable to new enemies, they already attack all races outside the Eye in warbands and raids. The Red Corsairs attack Orks, IG, SM, and most likely Nids and Tau aswell within the Maelstrom area. That is a whole ways off from the Eye. And then theres still plenty of Renegade Chapters floating around. So Chaos already battles on all fronts. And You also forget the endless Daemonic Incursions that take place on all kinds of worlds away from the Eye and Maelstrom. Alot of Eldar Maiden Worlds are home to these Incursions from the Webway Gates. So Chaos is already everywhere. Its just the best staging point against Terra is Cadia.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I would join Warlock's argument and add the fact that there are numerous Chaos cults in hiding inside the Imperium. Also, not even the Inquisition is immune to the temptation of Chaos; there have been renegades, enough to be concerned. Furthermore, with the united powers of the Chaos Gods, the general temptation of the Ruinous Powers will increase, which increases the number of potential Chaos followers (and thus warriors) exponentially.

The xenos would not take sides, instead would take advantage of the situation and take as big a bite as they can from the Imperium. Of course, this would not lead to the imminent destruction of the Imperium, because with the abrupt change in the balance of power in the galaxy, the other factions, mainly Chaos, will be too busy to hold their newly gained territory than to march deeper into Imperial territory. However, this event would undeniably reduce the Imperium to the same level as every other faction, though I would consider the Tau the most powerful after such a large scale war, mainly because they are not fast enough (no Warp travel for them) to take part in too much more fights than they are already stuck in. This would or should, take whichever side you prefer, provoke the High Lords of Terra to begin negotiations with other factions, mainly the Tau and the Eldar, because they cannot hope to survive any further against Chaos and other threats with their current firepower. Neither would any faction, I might add, though I doubt if Chaos would start making friends all of a sudden...


----------

